# مشروع التخرج _صناعة طائرة



## اسماء سمسم (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

احنا مجموعة من الشباب الطموح كلية هندسة اقسام تحكم واتصالات وميكانيكا وانتاج 

عاوزين نعمل مشروع يجمع بين الاقسام دي وكان هدفنا نعمل طائرة بدون طيار 

عشان نفكر ندخل مشروع زي ده (كمشروع تخرج ) محتاجين اجابة علي الاسئلة دي 

وعشان كده بطلب مساعدتكم

ارجو اللي عارف اي حاجة يقدر يفيدنا بيها ما يتأخرش

1-هل مشروع طائرة هاياخد مدة قد ايه؟ وهل في مدة 8 شهور نقدر نوصل لايه مع العلم اننا ابيض تماما في مجال هندسة الطيران وهايكون في وقت كبير للدراسة

2-هل محتاجين مشروع زي ده في مصر ؟ بشكل اوضح هل بيتم تصنيع طائرات بدون طيار في مصر ام لا

3- هل السوق العالمي محتاج مشروع زي ده الوقتي ؟

4- التكلفة ؟؟؟

5-المفروض ندرس ايه عشان نعرف نشتغل في مشروع زي ده ؟ انا عارفة انه ده سؤال صعب لكن ممكن لو في لينكاات تسهل علينا هايكون كويس جدا

6-هل كل المصادر متاحة ؟ هل هانقدر نحصل علي كل الكورسات اون لاين ؟ ولا هانحتاج ناخد كورسات في القاهرة او بره مصر؟ 

7- ايه المشاكل اللي ممكن تقابلنا ؟

ممكن لو في اي حاجة مش هاينفع تتنشر علي المنتدي ممكن تبعتولي رسالة خاصة ولو امكن ممكن يكون في مقابلات شخصية (زمايلي الشباب ممكن يقابلوا حضرتكم لو في حد حابب يساعدنا )

ارجو سرعة الرد 
سلام


----------



## Ahmed Ab (24 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اود ان اوضح لكى بعض الاجابات لهذه الاسئله
اولا المشروع ده مش سهل زى مكل الناس فكره بذات عندنا فى مصر امكانيتنا قليله شويه يعنى هتحتاج مجهود اكبر وتكلفه معقوله لبدء بناء هذا النوع من الطائرات وانتم لا تعرفون شىء عن الطائرات كما قلتى 

ثانيا بالنسبه لحتياج السوق المصريه والعالميه وخاصه العربيه منها فمصر يمكن ان تحتاج لهذا النوع من الطائرات بذات فى هذا الوقت وبعض الدول العربيه ايضا ولكن يحكم ذلك مدى كفاءة الطائره وامكانياتكم فى بناء المزيد منها ومن اين ستحصلون على تمويل كبير لتطوير هذا النوع من الطائرات 

ولو ليكم ايميل مثلا انا ممكن افيدكم جدا وخاصه انا ليهفى الموضوعات ديه بس مش فى الطائره بدون طيار فى طائره اخرى يعنى ممكن يكون موضوعكم مشابه لموضوعى بس انا والحمد لله حققت نجاح كبير فى موضوعى ارجو الاتصال بى 
ممكن ترسلى ايميل اى حد من الشباب الى معاكم على رساله خاصه ليه فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
سلام ارجو الرد


----------

